# Shhh cool



## Andy (Aug 11, 2010)

:rtfm:

America's educational system captured in a single photo - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2010)

It's just one of the many ways American schools challenge students to think critically


----------



## Andy (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess they didn't challenge you enough Daniel, you seem to spell school just fine. Or maybe you crossed over the northern border to go to school?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, and I still walk every day to the University of Toronto to use their library


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL. Yep, all of us Americans are just dumb hicks.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2010)

> Yep, all of us Americans are just dumb hicks.


And to improve our vocabulary, we try to read the menus when going to restaurants


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2010)

Most people in Canada just try to keep up by reading what's written on the walls when we go to the bathroom.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2010)

> written on the walls when we go to the bathroom



One of many community projects by University of Toronto scholarship recipients


----------



## Andy (Aug 12, 2010)

BTW, Has anyone called 867-5309 and was it a good time?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2010)

STP said:


> BTW, Has anyone called 867-5309 and was it a good time?


 
You lost me there, STP. What is that number?


----------



## Andy (Aug 12, 2010)

lol Sorry. 
I was just going with the reading bathroom walls comment. There is usually one on the bathroom wall that says "For a good time call *** ****" 
The number I just grabbed from that song. :blush:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlfq8ytWpxY


----------

